# Are bus tubs/boxes usually food safe?



## worktogthr (Dec 16, 2015)

Restaurant depot has a sale this month on bus boxes in their flyer and I was wondering if anyone knows if they would be considered food safe?  Could they be used for brining, marinating, food prep and storage?  Have a huge piece of corned beef that I want to desalinate before I turn it into pastrami so I thought the size, width, and lack of height of a bus tub would make it easier to do so in my fridge.  Could also come in handy for curing bacon, pre rubbing meat, etc.  Thanks all!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 16, 2015)

It'll depend on the manufacturer.  I'd call and ask if they are NSF rated.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 16, 2015)

Is this the one you're looking at?  If so, it's food safe. 

http://www.therdstore.com/page/IFSES/PROD/21527G?utm_source=leftnav&utm_medium=website


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 16, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Is this the one you're looking at? If so, it's food safe.
> 
> http://www.therdstore.com/page/IFSES/PROD/21527G?utm_source=leftnav&utm_medium=website


and get the lids for them too. they are pretty cheap at RD


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 16, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> It'll depend on the manufacturer.  I'd call and ask if they are NSF rated.



This was really helpful!  Thanks!  I ended up taking a ride and they have the NSF logo on them.  The covers tell the type of plastic which is food safe so I think I am good to go. It's the Qualite brand but the specs seem similar to the link you shared.



Hoity Toit said:


> and get the lids for them too. they are pretty cheap at RD



They were on sale for only 2.99.  Lids for 4.50.  Got 2 of them with lids.  A lot cheaper than the other Cambro brand buckets and containers they sell.  Those things are a fortune.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 16, 2015)

Glad it worked out!

When I hand mix sausage, it's in bus lugs like those.  Hoity Toit is right, the lids will come in very handy!


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 16, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Glad it worked out!
> 
> When I hand mix sausage, it's in bus lugs like those.  Hoity Toit is right, the lids will come in very handy!



You think they would be ok to cure bacon?  Or anything else for that matter?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 16, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> You think they would be ok to cure bacon?  Or anything else for that matter?



No problem at all.  That's where the lids will be handy.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2015)

You need to look at the stamps on the plastic. 













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 16, 2015






The recycling stamp is the best bet. "2" is the best for long term storage of foods. 

http://m.wikihow.com/Identify-Food-Grade-Buckets


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 16, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You need to look at the stamps on the plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's strange.  The lid  has the stamp.  Says "5".  The tub itself has no number but says NSF on it


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 16, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> It's strange.  The lid  has the stamp.  Says "5".  The tub itself has no number but says NSF on it



The lid for this cambro bucket is stamped "5" also and stamped NSF. 

Strange that there wouldn't be a recycle stamp .


----------

